# The Variety Club, Nottingham - April 09



## 85 Vintage (May 11, 2009)

I've searched quite a bit, but haven't managed to find much info on the place....

The Variety Club was situated in Radford, Nottingham. Not the nicest of areas but that didn't stop people from attending. It opened as a comedy/variety club in the 60's and closed on 16th October 2007. Bernard Manning did many shows at the club, 2 in the last 6 months before he died. 

When I took the pics, there was a sign on one of the lamposts with a planning application for warehousing, and seeing as an old pub isn't that good to turn into a warehouse, I wondered

News Article..


> A fire which broke out at a disused entertainment venue in Nottingham is being treated as suspicious.
> 
> The emergency services received several calls from people who could see flames coming from Salisbury Square in Radford at about 0230 BST on Sunday.
> 
> ...





> The demise of The Variety Club, 69 Salisbury Street Radford Nottingham
> Closed as of 16th October 2007
> The Variety Club closed suddenly and unexpectedly (at least in its suddenness, though many had been predicting its' closure regularly for almost as long as I've been attending. Gordon certainly had to frequently deny rumours of closure during the last five years of his imperious reign.) The club had struggled along for just over two and half years since Gordons retirement. Those that came in that ime by and large went away laughing happy that a tribute to Gordons show was keeping the dream alive. But not enough came and the business was suffering. However it was expected to keep going at least until Christmas 2007. Disputes between the property landlord and the trio running the club led to a more sudden closure.
> 
> The derilict building was badly burnt in a fire in the early hours of Sunday the 8th of March 2009





> Gordon - gone but not forgotten
> After a forty-year association with the Variety Club Radford, first as just the compere later as owner, compere and bingo caller extraordinaire, Gordon Cragg retired in December 2004. During the last few weeks of his tenure the club was packed as punters came to see the great man for one last time. For the last show the queue began building well before 11 and extended the full length of the side street and round the corner by the time the club opened. It was one of those peculiar days were laughter and sadness mix together. Something special came to an end that day. But the laughter lives on in the hearts of all who shared in the unique experience of Gordons' Variety.



Quotes from here http://www.vclubnotts.com/ Better work warning that, just clicked on it again and there's a topless woman on the main page lol There's also some pics of stippers in the photo galleries

Quote by from the searching i've done, i believe to be the son of 'Gordon'..



> It's a pity that the Variety now makes the front page of the Evening post , when it should have made the front page on 19th December 2004 Gordon's last ever Sunday lunch time show , when there was 800 to 1000 bodies queuing up from 10 in the morning for a 12 o'clock opening . The atmosphere and warmth the club created was electrifying , when bus trips traveled from Newcastle/Portsmouth/Wales some even flew on Ryanair Sunday morning and returned later that day all for a 3 hour show , and guess what there was never one punch up or fight in 40 years of the Variety Sunday Lunch time show and had no bouncers.
> A sad day a sad loss and a sad end to the last bastion of the working class .



No interior shots as I was in a rush the morn I took these, plus it looked well boarded on the semi intact part.












Actually, I did get an interior shot 





Each window, has it's own pair of corbelsgargoyles, must've been a nice building in it's early years before being the Variety Club.


----------



## Neosea (May 11, 2009)

Cool Gargoyles


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

I love the interior shot!!!!


----------



## 85 Vintage (May 11, 2009)

james.s said:


> I love the interior shot!!!!



Just for you then,


----------



## Foxylady (May 11, 2009)

Absolutely love the...um...sorry to be picky, but they're Corbels, not Gargoyles. 
Fabulous photos, Vintage. Interesting building and history.


----------



## 85 Vintage (May 11, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Absolutely love the...um...sorry to be picky, but they're Corbels, not Gargoyles.
> Fabulous photos, Vintage. Interesting building and history.



Cheers 

Seems as though you are right  Just had a quick search and old one's seem to fetch a bit. Might make a return visit with some ladders and a hammer and chisel


----------



## smallbunt (May 12, 2009)

spent many a sunday lunch time at the variety club , the strippers , the comedians , cheese n onion rolls and the bingo , was classic


----------

